# AIB to start refunding customers



## corktim (2 Oct 2016)

In the Sunday Times today. AIB will announce refunds for customers who were wrongly denied tracker mortgages by the bank next month.


----------



## mister32 (3 Oct 2016)

Thanks Tim,
I read the article and was reassured to learn there are still thousands of other Aib customers who are still waiting to be restored.

The refunds in November are for customers who have already been restored to tracker.

I wonder how many have been restored vs how many still to be restored.


----------



## SaySomething (3 Oct 2016)

mister32 said:


> Thanks Tim,
> I read the article and was reassured to learn there are still thousands of other Aib customers who are still waiting to be restored.
> 
> The refunds in November are for customers who have already been restored to tracker.
> ...


Here's the link to the article - majority of which is behind a paywall but I think you get the gist from the content before the cut: http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/aib-reveals-tracker-refunds-imminent-m3k5ct9xz


----------

